# Tripod Lösung!



## Ronen (15. März 2007)

Hallöchen,

nachdem ich den Beitrag vom Foolish Farmer über eine Preiswerte und aktzeptable Alternative für ein Rod Pod sah, habe ich mich entschlossen, mir diese zu verwirklichen.

Also benötige ich 2 Tripods , nen geeigneten Rutenhalter für das hintere Teil sowie ( entschuldigt, ich hab kein fachausdruck dafür ) so nen Teil wo ich vorn die elektr. Bissanzeiger mit den einhängern montieren kann!

Gibt es in Sachen tripods qualitative unterschiede in dem maße wie bei den Rod Pods oder ist es da so ziemlich egal was man kauft...hauptsache steht???

Würde mich über ne Meinung bzw. einer direkten Kaufempfehlung von euch Spezi`s sehr freuen!

Viele Grüsse

Ronen


----------



## Feeder-Freak (15. März 2007)

*AW: Tripod Lösung!*

Ich habe 2 Teile von Lidl. Ist kein Scherz.
Die haben damals glaube ich 7 Euro gekostet.
Die haben auch solche Adapter für die Rutenablage. 
Genau wie du geschriben hast war es damals auch für mich weichtig Adapter zu haben.
Habe im Netzt rumgesurft ahbe aber nichts gefunden und dann habe ich das Prospekt gesehen und dort  waren dann soöche Teile drinn.
Ich ahbe die beiden Dreibeine achon seit weit mehr als 1 Jahr und konnte mich noch nie beschweren, klar gibt es qualitativ hochwertiges aber für einen "Normalangler" ist es eigentlich spitze!

Feeder-Freak


----------



## Feeder-Freak (15. März 2007)

*AW: Tripod Lösung!*

Das ist es schon:
Ist wahrscheinlich auch so ein No-Name Produkt.


----------



## martin k (15. März 2007)

*AW: Tripod Lösung!*

Hi Ronen!

Es gibt auch so genannte Tripod-Adapter...die Teile haben unten 3 Gewinde zum Anschrauben von beliebigen Banksticks und oben eins für die Buzzer Bar.

Der Vorteil dieses Systems liegt an der variablen Aufbaumöglichkeit...auch mal ohne Adapter als klassischer Bankstick-Aufbau...vielleicht hast Du ja sogar noch ein paar alte Rutenhalter mit Gewinde daheim.... 

Bzgl. der Adapter würde ich aus Stabilitätsgründen zu Modellen mit einer fixen (unverstellbaren) Winkelstellung der "Beingewinde" tendieren.

Eine andere Idee wäre ev. ein altes Fotostativ für Deine Zwecke zu mißbrauchen...falls ein Kumpel von Dir in der Metallbranche tätig ist, wäre es für diesen bestimmt keine Schwierigkeit einen Adapter Fotogewinde/Buzzer-Bar-Gewinde zu drehen/ schneiden/schweißen.

Grüße
Martin


----------



## Erdwurm (15. März 2007)

*AW: Tripod Lösung!*

so hab mla im archiv gewuehlt und das hier gefunden! mit dem oben gezeigten drei bein hat des ein kollege auch mla gemaccht! also buzzerbars einzekln drauf gemacht ist sehr gut gestanden! bis das rod pod kam|rolleyes

hier  links zu sehn!


----------



## Feeder-Freak (15. März 2007)

*AW: Tripod Lösung!*

So siehts bei mir auch aus Bloß das, dass  zwei Dreibeine sind.


----------



## addicted (15. März 2007)

*AW: Tripod Lösung!*

Von solchen Dreibeinen halte ich garnichts, lieber 2 Dreibeinadapter und 6 gescheite Banksticks.


Klappbare Dreibeinadapter sind aufjedenfall genauso stabil wie fixe. Jedenfalls dieses Modell:

http://www.carpfishing.de/kl/shop/c...s_id=466&PHPSESSID=vc3lpcfoshb5e3nbkoo89edha7

(Gibt es auch günstiger bei Ebay, oder von Dream Tackle  )


Dazu noch Cygnet oder Nash Banksticks und du hast nen sehr standhaftes und variables System. Ausserdem geht der Aufbau durch den klappbaren Dreibeinadapter sehr schnell von der Hand.

Noch nen Tipp zu den Banksticks. Bei Ebay gibt es jemand, der produziert und verkauft Banksticks, welche den Cygnet Specialist Stormpoles sehr ähnlich sehen. Der Unterschied ist, dass die gepulvert sind und im Gegensatz zu Cygnet auch komplett aus Alu bestehen. Schön ist auch, dass man für gleiche Qualität nur die Hälfte zahlt.
http://cgi.ebay.de/X-dream-Tackle-S...mZ290074745044QQcategoryZ126464QQcmdZViewItem


Zum aufschrauben der Bissanzeiger und der Rutenhalter eignet sich am besten eine Buzzerbar, welche man auch als Goalpost aufbauen kann, so bist du am flexibelsten.

Zum Beispiel diese hier:

http://www.carpfishing.de/kl/shop/c...s_id=425&PHPSESSID=vc3lpcfoshb5e3nbkoo89edha7


Wenn dir die Kombo zulegst, bist aufjedenfall auf der sicheren Seite...#6


----------



## Feeder-Freak (15. März 2007)

*AW: Tripod Lösung!*

Wenn ich das mal alles zusammen rechen kommt aber ne ganze Menge Kohle auf.


----------



## smith1337 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Tripod Lösung!*

hab hier mal `n Bild von meinem Eigenbau... hat mich `ne Flasche Kräuter für´s Schweißen gekostet, 2 abgebrochene Bohrer (VA-Stahl!), handwerkliches Geschick und ca. 2 Monate nach-und-nach rumbasteln. aber der Winter war ja eh sch...  
muß also nich immer FOX, Nash oder sonst wer drauf stehn. man kann`s auch als "einfaches" rodpod aufbauen... :vik:


----------



## Hermann W. (15. März 2007)

*AW: Tripod Lösung!*



martin k schrieb:


> Hi Ronen!
> 
> Es gibt auch so genannte Tripod-Adapter...die Teile haben unten 3 Gewinde zum Anschrauben von beliebigen Banksticks und oben eins für die Buzzer Bar.
> 
> ...


 
Genau so hab ich das auch gemacht! Zwei Tripodadapter haben mich bei Askari 11 Euro gekostet. Für zwei Buzzer-Bars waren noch mal 15 Euro fällig. 6 Bankstiks hatte ich noch. Ich kann diese Lösung absolut empfehlen. 

Gruß Hermann


----------



## carpfriend568 (16. März 2007)

*AW: Tripod Lösung!*

Hey Smith1337! Sieht ja richtig genial aus Dein Eigenbau gibt es dazu auch eine Bauanleitung und eine Materialliste. Ich frage, weil ich nicht der große Heimwerker bin, habe da aber jemanden der mir das bauen könnte. Wäre sehr nett wenn Du das hier reinstellen könntest. Danke schon mal.

Gruss Andreas#h


----------



## smith1337 (16. März 2007)

*AW: Tripod Lösung!*



carpfriend568 schrieb:


> Hey Smith1337! ... gibt es dazu auch eine Bauanleitung und eine Materialliste....



ja-nee, hatte alles mal auf`m zettel geschmiert... ich kann ja nochmal ´n Aufmaß machen...
also das ganze is aus V4A, dementsprechend ziemlich schwer! was nicht verkehrt ist... die "banksticks" sind 950mm lang, außendurchmesser 22x1,5(Verlängerung: 18x1,..), "Dreibein-herz" is `ne 25er Welle (ca.150mm lang)...
alles andere müßte ich nachmessen

Nachtrag: auf der Welle sitzten 3 VA-Rohre (nebeneinander), die beiden äußeren sind fixiert, das in der Mitte is beweglich (stufenlose Winkeleinstellung)... also ganz ohne Drehbank wird`s etwas schwer... aber vielleicht reicht es ja einigen als "Grund-idee"


----------



## carpfriend568 (16. März 2007)

*AW: Tripod Lösung!*

Super, Danke erst mal. Das mit den Werkzeugen wird kein Problem sein, mein Mandant bei dem ich das werde bauen lassen hat einen grossen Betrieb in der Stahlverarbeitung, die bauen grosse Trichteranlagen. Ich werd mal das Bild von Dir mitnehmen und noch so ein paar Dinge notieren, mal sehen ob das was wird!
Nochmal vielen Dank!!!#h


----------



## smith1337 (16. März 2007)

*AW: Tripod Lösung!*

gar kein Problem... ich mach am We mal paar Nahaufnahmen... wenn ich dazu gekommen bin, schick ich sie dir #6


----------



## carpfriend568 (16. März 2007)

*AW: Tripod Lösung!*

Und nochmal ein dickes *DANKE *hinterher dafür. :vik:


----------



## Feeder-Freak (16. März 2007)

*AW: Tripod Lösung!*

Smith: Wofür nimmste  das Teil???


----------



## martin k (16. März 2007)

*AW: Tripod Lösung!*

_Zitat Addicted: Klappbare Dreibeinadapter sind aufjedenfall genauso stabil wie fixe. Jedenfalls dieses Modell:_

http://www.carpfishing.de/kl/shop/ca...e3nbkoo89edha7

Sehen gut aus die Dinger...mein verstellbarer Dreibeinadapter war so aufgebaut, daß beim bloßen Hinsehen die Ruten ins wanken kamen...

Grüße
Martin


----------



## Pilkman (16. März 2007)

*AW: Tripod Lösung!*

@ Martin 

Exakt diesen Adapter verwende ich auch für mein Dreibein beim Brandungsangeln - absolut empfehlenswert, da wackelt rein gar nichts mehr! #6


----------



## smith1337 (16. März 2007)

*AW: Tripod Lösung!*



Feeder-Freak schrieb:


> Smith: Wofür nimmste das Teil???


 
zum angeln |supergri (sorry, konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen)....
an dem Gewässer, welches ich dieses Jahr etwas intensiver befischen möchte, muß ich die Ruten weit ins Wasser stellen (breiter Schilfgürtel) und ziemlich steil um über`s Schlf zu kommen, wenn man mit 2 Leuten angeln möchte (wenig platz). habe es leider noch nicht im Einsatz gehabt aber den Trockentest, hat`s mit Bravur bestanden ; )
Soll auch an der Elbe eingesetzt werden...


----------



## ShogunZ (19. März 2007)

*AW: Tripod Lösung!*

Guten Abend zusammen!
Ich hab jetzt mal ne Frage, weiß aber nicht, ob mir auch geholfen werden kann. Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Gelenkkopf eines Fotostatives, wie hier:
http://www.amazon.de/Manfrotto-Stativ-Pro-schwarz-PROB/dp/B000186PQ4/ref=sr_1_2/028-1525265-0651751?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1174330043&sr=1-2

Ich suche aber nur den Kopf alleine ohne die Füße, etc...vielleicht kann mir ja jemand weiterhelfen!
Im Voraus besten Dank

Thomas


----------



## rubbl 90 (23. März 2007)

*AW: Tripod Lösung!*

also ab 29 märz, nächsten donnerstag, gibts bei lidl wida angelzeug!
das dreibein ist auch wida dabei!

www.lidl.de 

mal schaun ob ich mir so n dreibein gönn! :q 


mfg, manu :vik:


----------



## bennie (23. März 2007)

*AW: Tripod Lösung!*

Gönn dir lieber mal ein Deutschbuch


----------



## rubbl 90 (23. März 2007)

*AW: Tripod Lösung!*



> Gönn dir lieber mal ein Deutschbuch


 
|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat 

mfg,   manu


----------



## Big Rolly (23. März 2007)

*AW: Tripod Lösung!*

Hallo smith1337

das Teil sieht super gut aus. Willst damit nicht in Serie gehn??
Hab schon viele solcher Selbstbauten am Wasser gesehen aber as ist mit Abstand das beste. :vik:


----------



## smith1337 (23. März 2007)

*AW: Tripod Lösung!*



Big Rolly schrieb:


> ...Willst damit nicht in Serie gehn??.... :vik:



Danke für die Blumen!!! damit wird leider nix, arbeite nicht mehr in der Firma... habe aber im Moment andere Projekte am Laufen... Trolly und wenn mein Kumpel Walzen hinbekommt, dann noch `ne Boiliemaschine...
ich werde berichten! :q


----------



## Carphunter 76 (24. März 2007)

*AW: Tripod Lösung!*

Hey smith !

Ich brauch UNBEDINGT die Photos und die Maße.

Ich bin technischer Zeichner und kann nen Einzelteil und Zusammenbauplan machen. (brauche keine großartigen Erklärungen :q  ) 

Das Teil ist EDEL ! Ich will auch so eins haben ! 

Für mich kannst Du gerne auch vereinfacht die Einzelteile beschreiben, Normteile in ner Art Stückliste wäre geil.

Ich stell das gerne dann anderen zur Verfügung.


----------



## smith1337 (24. März 2007)

*AW: Tripod Lösung!*



Carphunter 76 schrieb:


> Hey smith !
> 
> Ich brauch UNBEDINGT die Photos und die Maße.



moin,
also ´ne einfache Beschreibung findest du schon in diesem thread... wenn`s dir nich reicht, muß ich dann wohl doch autoCAD anschmeißen. hab´s aber leider nich so drauf was 3D angeht, würde also nur ein klassisches Aufmaß werden...

schau mal hier, da sind noch paar Bilder:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=96865

Material kann man im endeffekt wählen, wie man möchte bzw die Möglichkeiten hat. wichtig ist, dass alles schön eng zusammenspielt, umso besser ist die Standfestigkeit! 

hier meine letzten, noch nicht veröffentlichten  Bilder


----------

